# Amazing Makeup Artists for Women of Color



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

I know of Scott Barnes, Mally Roncal, Kevyn Aucoin, Sam Fine, and Billy B but who are some other great makeup artists who work on women of color?


----------



## L281173 (May 24, 2007)

Barry Fletcher and A.J. Crimson are two of my favorites.

My all times favorites are Sam Fine and Roxanna Floyd.


----------



## iio (May 24, 2007)

How good is Mally Roncal's makeup line?


----------



## AppleDiva (May 24, 2007)

I like Reggie Wells because he makes Oprah look dyno-mite!! I bought purple e/s from MAC because of that man.. Fantastico!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also like Pat McGrath!


----------



## Bybs (May 25, 2007)

Pat McGrath is amaaaaaazing!


----------



## Larkin (May 25, 2007)

Danessa Myricks http://www.imakeyoubeautiful.com/


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_How good is Mally Roncal's makeup line?_

 
I've posted before about her cosmetics. I'm NW45 and I ordered several of her kits from QVC -- Concealers and eyeshadows. The "dark" concealer was way too light and the eyeshadows were not pigmented enough for me and appeared chalky....So it seems if you're of a certain hue, her colors won't work but if you're in the light to medium range, they look fantastic. 

On her QVC shows, she's admitting they won't work on very dark-skinned AA women; but do look good on "lighter-skinned African-American or women of color".


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_Danessa Myricks http://www.imakeyoubeautiful.com/_

 
I have never heard of her before but I recognize her work.  She's amazing.


----------



## mekaboo (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Barry Fletcher and A.J. Crimson are two of my favorites.

My all times favorites are Sam Fine and Roxanna Floyd._

 
Are you talking about Barry Fletcher the hair guy? I didnt know he did makeup as well. But I really like Dee Dee Kelly. She is Moniques makeup artist. She has a website, deedeekelly.net. I also like Danessa Myricks. she is good. I have purchased some of her videos. Christian is also good. I have all of these people on my Myspace page as friends. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you all for all your input.  I have never heard of many of them but I recognize their clients.  I have always wondered who did Mo'Nique's makeup.  It's always flawless.  Dee Dee is so beautiful.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 23, 2007)

Ayako.  She shares some tips on this site link...

http://www.glam.com/g/p/56324532/542...990909/?page=2



She has been doing Mercedes Benz Fashion Week for the last few years, and lots of magazine work.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy B.  is another great makeup artist for Women of Color. He does Missy Elliot's makeup.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 24, 2007)

Francois Nars, Pat McGrath, Stephane Marais


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloudburst* 

 
_Francois Nars_

 
Urrr, I don't think so.  Have you seen "Make Up Your Mind".  There is one Naomi look and one Alek look.  I hardly think that counts as a makeup artist for women of color.  I love Nars' aesthetic, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I like Reggie Wells because he makes Oprah look dyno-mite!! I bought purple e/s from MAC because of that man.. Fantastico!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also like Pat McGrath!_

 
Have you seen this thread?


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 24, 2007)

It's true, there majority of women in Make Up Your Mind are caucasian...but, the whole NARS line is in my mind, designed with WOC in mind (as well as caucasians of course!)...I mean, in how many cosmetics lines do you get colours like "Exhibit A" ?  That's why I mentioned him.

Also, he has used WOC as the faces of his colour stories in the past too...Naomi one time, and the women was crowned Miss Japan (I have no idea what her name is).


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_How good is Mally Roncal's makeup line?_

 
It's excellent. I own mostly all of her products (not eyeshadows) and they are FABULOUS!! Her lip fence and lipgloss duo (B- Sexy is the one to try. Its TOO Sexy guarenteed!) are my ABSOLUTE favorite lip products of all time. (Sorry MAC) I use her eyelash curler everyday! You should try it if you don't use them or like them. It's totally different. Definitely try it!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG Dee Dee Kelly!!!!!!!  My mentor forever and ever!!!  She worked at the store that I started at (Columbia Nordstrom, MD)  and when I say the woman is AMAZING...Oh my gosh....She always wore 7 to 8 eyeshadows blended to perfection.  She always had a thousand makeover appointments, I can't even explain how amazing she is!!! We are so proud of her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I interviewed Sam Fine a few weeks ago, that man is no joke.  And SEXY!!!  Yummy!!! LOL.  Here's the interview if you want to read it..


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_Are you talking about Barry Fletcher the hair guy? I didnt know he did makeup as well. But I really like Dee Dee Kelly. She is Moniques makeup artist. She has a website, deedeekelly.net. I also like Danessa Myricks. she is good. I have purchased some of her videos. Christian is also good. I have all of these people on my Myspace page as friends. LOL_


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Have you seen this thread?_

 
Yes, I have seen that thread.  Without makeup, Oprah is not the cutest flower in the bouquet.  He really helps her a lot, which makes him phenomenal in my opinion.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 20, 2008)

billy b. hes amazing


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 25, 2008)

Derrick Rutledge

Kim Lee

Both are from the DC area.


----------

